# Dakota Professional Dowel Jig



## Mike Wingate (15 Aug 2011)

This one is £50 at Rutlands at the moment. Anyone got one? I know it is not as good as the Dowelmax, but is shows good principles. There should be another threaded rod and brass stop to set adjustment, but the lad on the phone at Rutlands said that there was not!


----------



## Mike Wingate (15 Aug 2011)

Due to no adverse comments. I bought it. 15% off free p&p. None in stock!


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (15 Aug 2011)

Haha all them that hadn't commented brought one after you told them its on offer. They got yours hehe


----------



## Benchwayze (17 Aug 2011)

I want one! I want one! I want one! :tool: :tool: :tool: 

Where's the link! 

Pleeeeeeeeeease! (hammer)

Is this it? 
If it is, I don't want one any more! 

http://www.rutlands.co.uk/workshop-&-po ... elling-jig
Krenov describes such a jig in the Fine Art of Cabinetmaking'. One you make from offcuts, in the shop as necessary and just throw away when it gets worn. 
And it works too. 

Just in case someone was thinking of spending ninety-odd quid.
.


----------



## Mike Wingate (17 Aug 2011)

Don't want dat ! Want Dis!
http://www.rutlands.co.uk/workshop-&-po ... -dowel-jig
Watch this also.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_Xg8lamrgw


----------



## Benchwayze (17 Aug 2011)

Mike Wingate":hdnqtstv said:


> Don't want dat ! Want Dis!
> http://www.rutlands.co.uk/workshop-&-po ... -dowel-jig
> Watch this also.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_Xg8lamrgw



Yes. That's okay, but I got one of those, (Well a Woden, a little older and less sophisticated, but it works okay still;! )... 
I think the Kreg Jig is way better than any of them though...
. 
Trouble is I can't afford to keep buying the screws! 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike Wingate (17 Aug 2011)

I am not keen on the screw holes showing, I have 2 Kregs and at times they are very useful. Dowels do give a strong joint, simpler at times than dragging out the biscuit jointer.


----------

